# Hello



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, new member here.

I heard yesterday that my thyroid is causing eye problems. I am afraid to google and ask you here if anybody has any experience with eye problems related to their thyroid.

The problems started when I began with medication to stimulate my thyroid. Is this a coincidence?

thank you. From what I have read this is a great bunch of people helping each other

Pamala


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pamala said:


> Hello, new member here.
> 
> I heard yesterday that my thyroid is causing eye problems. I am afraid to google and ask you here if anybody has any experience with eye problems related to their thyroid.
> 
> ...












Could be; what kind of problems have you detected? Are you hypothyroid and if so, what med are you on and how much?

Do you have recent thyroid lab results you can share? Please include the ranges if you do!

Have you seen an Ophthalmologist?


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, thank you for your response. I am afraid I don't know all the technical language for what I have been through. Here in Holland we see mainly our family doctor, and if needed we are sent through to a specialist. Looking back, I thought they messed up my new glasses. I did actually go back once and they gave me new lenses.

It is now about a year ago that I heard my thyroid was not functioning as it should.

One doctor told me that it was so minimal I could let it go. My own doctor was willing to give me a medication trial. I now have Levothyroxine 50mg. I understand that this is a small dosage.

Last fall I asked for a medication trial. It made such an incredible difference in my energy levels!

My doctor sent me to an eye specialist. Optomotrist? they are different than the people that measure you for glasses. ..That was last week. She called in the eye doctor and she said she had several patients with thyroid problems and that she wants to see me in three months. She also said that they couldn't help me until I had been stable for a year.

What is frighting me is that my eye sight seems to be worse each day, as well as some discomfort. I have already decided that if it continues this way I will ask for an earlier appointment.

It is ironic that I thought my problems were caused by my medication....

It seems like I turned 60 and my body started falling apart. I don't like it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pamala said:


> Hello, thank you for your response. I am afraid I don't know all the technical language for what I have been through. Here in Holland we see mainly our family doctor, and if needed we are sent through to a specialist. Looking back, I thought they messed up my new glasses. I did actually go back once and they gave me new lenses.
> 
> It is now about a year ago that I heard my thyroid was not functioning as it should.
> 
> ...


Pamala...................you do need some antibodies' tests as if present could lead you to a decision to protect your eyes. And you do need an ultra-sound of the thyroid; definitely!

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Where is your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 at? If you have results, we will need the ranges as well.

And antibodies' tests would be important as "certain" ones attack the orbits.

Here is a link and while they mention Graves', the "eye stuff" happens w/Hashimoto's and euthryroid in some cases. So, if you have Trab, you will know that is what is attacking the oribits.

GED is Graves' Eye Disease. TED is Thyroid Eye Disease.

http://endo.endojournals.org/content/147/1/9.full


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Scary stuff there. I will be making an appointment with my doctor to discuss the options. Thank you so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pamala said:


> Scary stuff there. I will be making an appointment with my doctor to discuss the options. Thank you so much!


It most certainly is scary. That is why I and the others here devote our time to helping others.

Make yourself at home and I am sure others will be along to comment and offer suggestions.


----------

